# Someone who builds websites



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am looking for someone out there who builds websites for people. I know what I would like to have, but I keep putting it off because I have no idea how to even begin. I don't know much about computer language, I just would love to have a website to advertize my handmade items on. If any of you would be interested in helping me or building one for me and telling me how to navigate it, I would be very interested in visiting with you. Thank you so much in advance. You can pm me if you want. Marilyn


----------



## RockstarGraffix (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a graphic designer, and also design websites. Hillsidepoultry.net is one that I designed recently, and have more in the works right now. I design Farm Logos, Business Logos, Packaging Labels, website graphics, etc.

Email me at [email protected] if you still need website help.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Here is my business information.
http://johnsonwebservice.com/

The services page has links to several websites we have built.
Good luck on whichever service you go with!


----------

